# Large Scale Maps



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a large drivers atlas of France at a scale of 3 miles to an inch do any M/HF know where I can get one of the same scale of Spain and Portugal

The one I have does not show a lot of detail I know you will say SATNAV but I like to have a good large scale map for the overall planning

Any offers anyone


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't think either of these countries are mapped like our OS, at least I have never found any. Michelin do an Atlas and that is about the best I have found. 

peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Upton on Severn is quite near us and whenever I go there I just have to look in at this place:

http://www.themapshop.co.uk/

If they don't list one I doubt that there is one.
( I have not checked :wink: )

Mike


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

mondo33 said:


> I have a large drivers atlas of France at a scale of 3 miles to an inch do any M/HF know where I can get one of the same scale of Spain and Portugal
> 
> The one I have does not show a lot of detail I know you will say SATNAV but I like to have a good large scale map for the overall planning
> 
> Any offers anyone


Like you we have a large scale map of France but cannot find one for Spain. If you have any luck would be pleased to know before we set off for the Winter in 4 weeks time.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you can find any map that bears any resemblance to the actual terrain/roads in Spain please let me know.
The closest I have come is TomTom maps


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have found that you can only get district maps, a little like the landranger style, very comprehensive mind you.


----------

